

How Social Dynamics Made You Successful - yoshyosh
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-09-25/sugar-man-s-lesson-for-markets-and-politicians.html

======
yoshyosh
I think there are a lot of products out there that have so much potential in
the future if they can get past the first hump. Take Tesla for example, it
almost died 4 years ago and has now released a working concept of free
charges. Think about how far that idea can go, practically "free"
transportation much sooner than we could have imagined. Whereas if the company
died 4 years ago, how much longer would it take? What if companies decided to
start out charging just like they do for gasoline?

